# Cant wait



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I cannot wait until I get my 20 posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Then I can tell everybody.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Go check out my


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Blog over at


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Drywall talk.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just hope atleast


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

1 person follows me.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

If they aren't


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

to busy following


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck's blog.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Post whore


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:lol: :laughing:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Still waiting.


----------

